# It Keeps Getting Worse



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Utah college student Mackenzie Lueck missing after taking Lyft *
By Jackie Salo
June 24, 2019 | 9:09am | Updated

A University of Utah sorority sister is missing after taking a Lyft ride from the airport, police said.

Mackenzie Lueck, 23, vanished June 17, the same day she landed at Salt Lake City International Airport, according to the Salt Lake Police Department.

Lueck, who is from El Segundo, Calif., had been returning from a trip home to attend her grandmother's funeral when she landed around 1 a.m., the Salt Lake City Tribune reported.

The college senior texted her parents to let them know she arrived before using the ride-sharing app to go to a destination in North Salt Lake, police said.

"She said the plane had landed and that was the last text she put out," her cousin, Jolyn Mendleson, told news station KSL. "Then she got into a Lyft car at the airport and that was the last she has been seen."

She was brought to her intended location, which was a 20-minute drive northwest of her home near campus, according to the newspaper.

The Lyft driver, who has been cooperating with the investigation, continued to pick up other fares after dropping her off.

Police haven't released the location, but said it wasn't a residence, CNN reported.

Lueck's roommates claim she never arrived at her Trolley Square home and that her car hasn't been moved, according to a Facebook page dedicated to finding her.

Concerned pals added she never showed up for a school exam, which was uncharacteristic of Leuck, who is also a member of Alpha Omega Chi sorority.

"We don't believe she would miss a midterm because she was stressed," her sorority sister Kennedy Stoner told the Salt Lake Tribune. "I am positive something is wrong."

Her phone has also been shut off and she didn't show up for work, according to KSL.

"We've been calling her phone nonstop," said another sorority sister, Ashley Fine. "We're millennials &#8230; Even if you're missing, or you want to disappear, you have to turn your phone on to GPS."

Leuck hasn't been active on social media since her disappearance, friends said. In her last Instagram post, she paid tribute to her late grandmother, saying that she "never imagined this day was coming."

She had a flight booked to attend a wedding Sunday but never boarded the plane to Los Angeles, the Salt Lake Tribune reported.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Check with her sugar daddy. 
Who else is she meeting at 3am?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Wasn't the driver..... Honest!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I hope she's found safe!



amazinghl said:


> Check with her sugar daddy.
> Who else is she meeting at 3am?


It says her flight landed at 1am. Where do you see it was 3am?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I hope she's found safe!
> 
> 
> It says her flight landed at 1am. Where do you see it was 3am?


Meeting someone in a park.

https://www.google.com/search?clien...z.......0i324j0i324i10j0i3j33i160.1r0qL9JcT3M
Timeline of MacKenzie Lueck disappearance:


Early morning June 17: Flew into Salt Lake City from Los Angeles after attending funeral.
1:30 a.m.: Texted parents telling them she landed.
2:42 a.m.: Took a Lyft from the airport to Hatch Park in North Salt Lake.
2:49 a.m. Arrived at Hatch Park
4:00 p.m. June 20, parents reported her missing when she failed to show at a midterm exam.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lyft driver is not a suspect! Hallelujah!
Could just as well say "Student missing after taking American Airlines flight" or "Student missing after posting on Instagram."
Journalists gratuitously add Uber or Lyft to these missing white girl stories just to be lurid. (Except in cases where the U/L driver is the culprit!)


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Lyft driver is not a suspect! Hallelujah!
> Could just as well say "Student missing after taking American Airlines flight" or "Student missing after posting on Instagram."
> Journalists gratuitously add Uber or Lyft to these missing white girl stories just to be lurid. (Except in cases where the U/L driver is the culprit!)


Hope she is ok... intended location , looks like she is meeting somebody 
off topic 
under 25 white girls need to party less also.
Under 25 and 2 am not a good combination. 
Parents not doing a good job either. Parenting is a issue . Nothing wrong with over protecting your girls, and being more strict.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

mbd said:


> Hope she is ok... intended location , looks like she is meeting somebody
> off topic
> under 25 white girls need to party less also.
> Under 25 and 2 am not a good combination.
> Parents not doing a good job either. Parenting is a issue . Nothing wrong with over protecting your girls, and being more strict.


I don't blame the victim! Women of any legal age should be able to go out anywhere at any hour and party or work or live just like men. If there is a criminal that threatens them, he/she is the problem, not the behavior of the man or woman victim. I agree that underage girls AND boys need parental supervision and guidance. I'm not a fan of patriarchal attitudes that treat women as dependent on men for protection or as men's property. That's closer to a predator's point of view.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Sounds good in theory , but in real life that doesn’t work.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't blame the victim! Women of any legal age should be able to go out anywhere at any hour and party or work or live just like men.


Should you in theory? Yes. You should.
Would you in real life? No, you wouldn't.

Meeting *anyone* in a park at 3am is a bad idea, unless you really like to tempt your fate.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I’d be checking single male passengers on that flight. Sounds like a hook up.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

From what I read on other sites, she was dropped off at the park where she met someone. The park wasn’t in a good area. I’d guess she was sex trafficked. 

How awful for her family, especially after the death of her grandmother.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Wasn't the driver..... Honest!


If he continued picking up other pax how could it be, he could strangled her for fun and kept doing rides, but she did reach her destination from reports. I guess if you are a killer wear red and say the dark stains are ketchup.

What's scary is that any Lyft or Uber driver can be a suspect if you drop someone off and you are the last person to have seen them.



Invisible said:


> From what I read on other sites, she was dropped off at the park where she met someone. The park wasn't in a good area. I'd guess she was sex trafficked.
> 
> How awful for her family, especially after the death of her grandmother.


Abducted and sex trafficked possibly but her being abducted by aliens is just as possible. Or her doing one of 1000 things like disappearing on purpose, it's just your wild guess.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

With everyone carrying cell phones, can't the government investigate who's cell phone was near the park around that time? I'm sure google or apple already have that data, never mind the cell phones carriers.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> From what I read on other sites, she was dropped off at the park where she met someone. The park wasn't in a good area. I'd guess she was sex trafficked.


There are apts across from the park. I've dropped off and picked up from them before. Although it's not a "great" part of town, in most large cities it would be an ok area. Other side of I15 is commercial. Dropping off at that park at that time of night is very odd. It's no where close to Trolley Square. There had to be a reason she was dropped off there, and hopefully she just took off with someone or something. There is no reason for a Utah college student to have that as a drop off location unless she was meeting someone.

https://www.deseretnews.com/article/900076745/mackenzie-lueck-missing-utah.html
_
According to the Lyft driver, "Mackenzie was met at Hatch Park by an individual in a vehicle. The Lyft driver left Mackenzie at the park with that person and stated that Mackenzie did not appear to be in any type of distress," Doubt said. _

Ah..... she met someone. Hopefully she is fine and just went off the grid for some reason.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't blame the victim! Women of any legal age should be able to go out anywhere at any hour and party or work or live just like men. If there is a criminal that threatens them, he/she is the problem, not the behavior of the man or woman victim. I agree that underage girls AND boys need parental supervision and guidance. I'm not a fan of patriarchal attitudes that treat women as dependent on men for protection or as men's property. That's closer to a predator's point of view.


As much as I would like to agree with you I honestly can not, men are predators by nature, women are prey, that is the reality. Empowered women is not the issue, common sense and safety is.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Ah..... she met someone. Hopefully she is fine and just went off the grid for some reason.


If it were only a day she was missing, I'd agree. But a week later with no cell service and not using her ATM doesn't look good. Plus it sounds like she had plans with her roommates.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't blame the victim! Women of any legal age should be able to go out anywhere at any hour and party or work or live just like men. If there is a criminal that threatens them, he/she is the problem, not the behavior of the man or woman victim. I agree that underage girls AND boys need parental supervision and guidance. I'm not a fan of patriarchal attitudes that treat women as dependent on men for protection or as men's property. That's closer to a predator's point of view.


Lots of males go missing at 3am in the morning too. This has nothing to do with sex, nothing good is at the park at 3am for anyone.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

is it just me that has a big issue with that headline? adding "after taking Lyft" serves absolutely no purpose whatsoever except to try and sensationalize the news


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lots of males go missing at 3am in the morning too. This has nothing to do with sex, nothing good is at the park at 3am for anyone.


Most men that go missing at 3am are not usually the victims of sexual predators.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Most men that go missing at 3am are not usually the victims of sexual predators.


How is that relevant?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> How is that relevant?


It's very relevant because women are usually the target of sexual predators while men are subject to robberies when they go missing.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> It's very relevant because women are usually the target of sexual predators while men are subject to robberies when they go missing.


In either scenario the individual was better off not being out at 3am in the morning.

Prime targets for organ harvesting are college African American athletes.

So I would look 6'5" , 240 pounds of fury in the eyes and tell him to not be in the park at 3am. I would tell the same to a 120 pound female.

Different reasons but it still boils down to 3am in the park is a bad situation for anyone.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> In either scenario the individual was better off not being out at 3am in the morning.
> 
> Prime targets for organ harvesting are college African American athletes.
> 
> ...


I don't like going to the park at 3 pm in the afternoon, too many freaks hangout in parks.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lots of these under 25 females into weed and coke. Most of the females never pay for this , it is given free to get them hooked. 
Once you are hooked, you trade something for the stuff. You meet shady people.
This girl probably has nothing to do with weed/coke, but it happens.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mbd said:


> Lots of these under 25 females into weed and coke. Most of the females never pay for this , it is given free to get them hooked.
> Once you are hooked, you trade something for the stuff. You meet shady people.
> This girl probably has nothing to do with weed/coke, but it happens.


If a girl is going to a park at 3 am it's for 1of 3 reasons, buy drugs, turn tricks, or is mentally unstable.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I’ve picked up few from shady areas, face does not meet neighborhood.. not my business to advise them, but I always make up stories about a friend killed or something bad happened to the friend, once you get hooked on this stuff. I never decline those pings.
Picked this girl who was a jr in college,majoring in arts/ pottery, wearing John Lennon dark glasses ,in the worst part of town very intelligent girl, took her to her moms house, 2-3 million dollar house. I told her very nicely , be very careful in these areas, and then she smiled and says, do you want this stuff? I told her, I drink black coffee and water.

Part of the problem is the parents, they are naive, they believe everything little princess says.
Not my princess, she will never do that .


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey everyone, i took a lyft yesterday around 1pm, and lost my credit card sometime afterward.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Declineathon said:


> Hey everyone, i took a lyft yesterday around 1pm, and lost my credit card sometime afterward.


I hope you canceled that card immediately.



mbd said:


> I've picked up few from shady areas, face does not meet neighborhood.. not my business to advise them, but I always make up stories about a friend killed or something bad happened to the friend, once you get hooked on this stuff. I never decline those pings.
> Picked this girl who was a jr in college,majoring in arts/ pottery, wearing John Lennon dark glasses ,in the worst part of town very intelligent girl, took her to her moms house, 2-3 million dollar house. I told her very nicely , be very careful in these areas, and then she smiled and says, do you want this stuff? I told her, I drink black coffee and water.
> 
> Part of the problem is the parents, they are naive, they believe everything little princess says.
> Not my princess, she will never do that .


Parents are usually the last to accept the truth about their kids doing drugs until it's too late.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Dear News Reporter, yesterday my cousin took an uber at 2am, and the following day it rained.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> As much as I would like to agree with you I honestly can not, men are predators by nature, women are prey, that is the reality. Empowered women is not the issue, common sense and safety is.


Yeah, ok.










Anyone is potential prey. The difference between predator and prey isn't genitals, it's situational awareness, street savvy and ability to take care of yourself. I may be an older, disabled woman, but I guarantee that I can hold my own better than the vast majority of guys that drive.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't blame the victim! Women of any legal age should be able to go out anywhere at any hour and party or work or live just like men. If there is a criminal that threatens them, he/she is the problem, not the behavior of the man or woman victim. I agree that underage girls AND boys need parental supervision and guidance. I'm not a fan of patriarchal attitudes that treat women as dependent on men for protection or as men's property. That's closer to a predator's point of view.


#me too sweety. Will you protect me? I need it. Get over patriacharhy


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> #me too sweety. Will you protect me? I need it. Get over patriacharhy


No matter how women want to claim that they're are equal when it comes to violence at the hands of a man they're at a disadvantage, this is biological and most women are deceiving themselves if they believe otherwise. Human equality between genders does not negate this FACT.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> As much as I would like to agree with you I honestly can not, men are predators by nature, women are prey


You have *ALOT* to learn about women.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

EphLux said:


> You have *ALOT* to learn about women.


Women can believe all the fantasies they want, but ask all the female victims of violence if they agree.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Lyft driver is not a suspect! Hallelujah!
> Could just as well say "Student missing after taking American Airlines flight" or "Student missing after posting on Instagram."
> Journalists gratuitously add Uber or Lyft to these missing white girl stories just to be lurid. (Except in cases where the U/L driver is the culprit!)


The fake news media has been trying to create a mass hysteria regarding uber drivers for months. Its pathetic really.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> #me too sweety. Will you protect me? I need it. Get over patriacharhy


Are you saying that patriarchy doesn't exist, or are you saying that it doesn't matter as long as you have a dick?



peteyvavs said:


> No matter how women want to claim that they're are equal when it comes to violence at the hands of a man they're at a disadvantage, this is biological and most women are deceiving themselves if they believe otherwise. Human equality between genders does not negate this FACT.


There are way more factors that figure into that equation outside of genitals. To assume that being a guy automatically gives you an advantage is foolhardy, because knowledge of self defense, balance, timing, speed, focus, and an understanding of basic physics can easily turn this "victim" into a very real adversary, regardless of sex.












peteyvavs said:


> Women can believe all the fantasies they want, but ask all the female victims of violence if they agree.


Are you saying that men aren't victims of violence too, or are you not counting them for a reason?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Declineathon said:


> Dear News Reporter, yesterday my cousin took an uber at 2am, and the following day it rained.


BREAKING NEWS: A Dogwalker Forgot to Scoop Up Poop, Shortly After an Uber Drove By
MORE BREAKING NEWS: College Kids Get Drunk at Party; Earlier Lyft Driver Dropped Them Off


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Are you saying that patriarchy doesn't exist, or are you saying that it doesn't matter as long as you have a dick?
> 
> There are way more factors that figure into that equation outside of genitals. To assume that being a guy automatically gives you an advantage is foolhardy, because knowledge of self defense, balance, timing, speed, focus, and an understanding of basic physics can easily turn this "victim" into a very real adversary, regardless of sex.
> 
> ...


Again the reality is that more then 14,000 women go missing every year, most against their will. It has nothing to do with what's between my legs, the FACT is women are the greater majority of victims of predators


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Again the reality is that more then 14,000 women go missing every year, most against their will. It has nothing to do with what's between my legs, the FACT is women are the greater majority of victims of predators


It's only more visible because men are much less likely to report such.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't blame the victim! Women of any legal age should be able to go out anywhere at any hour and party or work or live just like men. If there is a criminal that threatens them, he/she is the problem, not the behavior of the man or woman victim. I agree that underage girls AND boys need parental supervision and guidance. I'm not a fan of patriarchal attitudes that treat women as dependent on men for protection or as men's property. That's closer to a predator's point of view.





mbd said:


> Hope she is ok... intended location , looks like she is meeting somebody
> off topic
> under 25 white girls need to party less also.
> Under 25 and 2 am not a good combination.
> Parents not doing a good job either. Parenting is a issue . Nothing wrong with over protecting your girls, and being more strict.


Men are more likely to be victims of violent crime.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Lyft driver is not a suspect! Hallelujah!
> Could just as well say "Student missing after taking American Airlines flight" or "Student missing after posting on Instagram."
> Journalists gratuitously add Uber or Lyft to these missing white girl stories just to be lurid. (Except in cases where the U/L driver is the culprit!)


Lyft driver was the last person to see her. He's not accused, but it's a valid reason to discuss the Lyft ride in the story.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lyft driver was the last person to see her. He's not accused, but it's a valid reason to discuss the Lyft ride in the story.


Stay off the Internet my friend. :coolio:


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Needless to say, it's beyond curious that she's meeting, at a park at 3am, an unknown person who's driving a car -- yet it's evidently someone who can't pick her up at the airport for some reason. Whoever she met has also not come forward to offer an innocent explanation, although he (or possibly she) cannot be unaware of her disappearance. The only reasonable explanations for these facts are all bad.

Obviously, it would be astonishing if she turns up alive at this point. 

Of course, none of this has anything to do with ridesharing, does it?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Incidents like this are when it's good to have a 2 way dashcam installed. Rider gets out, driver proceeds to next pickup, and doesn't get arrested on suspicion of murder.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> is it just me that has a big issue with that headline? adding "after taking Lyft" serves absolutely no purpose whatsoever except to try and sensationalize the news


EXACTLY! This is the point I made. There is no reason to inject Lyft other than to bring negative attention to something that strikes a nerve with public .

Hope this young lady is found safe, her family must be going crazy.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Needless to say, it's beyond curious that she's meeting, at a park at 3am, an unknown person who's driving a car -- yet it's evidently someone who can't pick her up at the airport for some reason. Whoever she met has also not come forward to offer an innocent explanation, although he (or possibly she) cannot be unaware of her disappearance. The only reasonable explanations for these facts are all bad.
> 
> Obviously, it would be astonishing if she turns up alive at this point.
> 
> Of course, none of this has anything to do with ridesharing, does it?


Good thing this driver continued to pick up other fares. Otherwise it would be all bad for him.
In this case, media totally took advantage of people's misgivings about ridesharing. Imagine that...



Lets_Eat said:


> Stay off the Internet my friend. :coolio:


Wow.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't blame the victim! Women of any legal age should be able to go out anywhere at any hour and party or work or live just like men. If there is a criminal that threatens them, he/she is the problem, not the behavior of the man or woman victim. I agree that underage girls AND boys need parental supervision and guidance. I'm not a fan of patriarchal attitudes that treat women as dependent on men for protection or as men's property. That's closer to a predator's point of view.


In an idea all world your comment would be true, but we don't live in an ideal world.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Declineathon said:


> Hey everyone, i took a lyft yesterday around 1pm, and lost my credit card sometime afterward.


Lyft driver in custody being questioned 
about stolen credit card...


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Lyft driver in custody being questioned
> about stolen credit card...


I took a Lyft last night, then something happened somewhere


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Check with her sugar daddy.
> Who else is she meeting at 3am?


Tonight I heard a report she claimed to have TWO sugar daddies and would even teach other college girls about her lifestyle. I hope she's okay.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Tonight I heard a report she claimed to have TWO sugar daddies and would even teach other college girls about her lifestyle. I hope she's okay.


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Mackenzie-Lueck-sugar-baby-sought-men-35.html
Play stupid game, win stupid prize. Looks like she won some unexpected prize.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Prostitute murdered by John. 

Lyft has nothing to do with it.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Found the burnt remain.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

@SEAL Team 5 Why did you set the thread title as "it keeps getting worse? What is "*it*"?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

XPG said:


> Why did you set the thread title as "it keeps getting worse? What is "*it*"?


TBH it's one of the best thread titles I've seen in a while. It's the thread title that explains everything. You don't even need to read the thread, it just already explains everything.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> @SEAL Team 5 Why did you set the thread title as "it keeps getting worse? What is "*it*"?


"It" is the policy of the media to implicate Uber/Lyft drivers in wrongdoing whenever possible. Today, the Salt Lake City Chief of Police actually said that it was the awareness of the surroundings by the Lyft driver that was helpful in the fact finding by the investigators.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The life expectancy for the murderer in prison is six months.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> "It" is the policy of the media to implicate Uber/Lyft drivers in wrongdoing whenever possible.


 What media is that? They might be interested in your creative clickbait headline news reporting skills.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> What media is that? They might be interested in your creative clickbait headline news reporting skills.


Uhhhh, this was the headline on the New York Post on June 24th.

NEWS

Utah college student Mackenzie Lueck missing after taking Lyft
By Jackie Salo June 24, 2019 | 9:09am | Updated

This was the FOX Headline on June 24th

Utah student Mackenzie Lueck disappears after hailing Lyft from airport
POSTED 8:20 AM, JUNE 24, 2019, BY FOX59 WEB

And this is the Investigating Discovery Headline from June 25th.

Mackenzie Lueck Took A Lyft To Meet Someone In A Park At 3 A.M. - Then Disappeared



XPG said:


> What media is that? They might be interested in your creative clickbait headline news reporting skills.


You lack basic reading skills. You have two world known media sources and one crime syndicate media source that all reported missing after taking a Lyft.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Uhhhh, this was the headline on the New York Post on June 24th.
> 
> NEWS
> 
> ...


 Are you really mad because the Lyft driver is not guilty as you imagined? Keep chasing these news, eventually you'll get what you want.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> Are you really mad because the Lyft driver is not guilty as you imagined? Keep chasing these news, eventually you'll get what you want.


So in only 11 hours you forgot what was posted? It wasn't that the Lyft driver was not guilty it was that the media implicated the driver as the cause of her disappearance. Remember this post that you responded to? It really wasn't that long ago.


SEAL Team 5 said:


> "It" is the policy of the media to implicate Uber/Lyft drivers in wrongdoing whenever possible.


You do know that lack of retention is a sign of excessive drug use.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So in only 11 hours you forgot what was posted? It wasn't that the Lyft driver was not guilty it was that the media implicated the driver as the cause of her disappearance. Remember this post that you responded to? It really wasn't that long ago.
> 
> You do know that lack of retention is a sign of excessive drug use.


How did they allow you to be Seal? I'm telling you to chase other news, just in case you might find a driver-based story that would satisfy your expectations. The entire news piece you posted here says, that the Lyft driver continued to pick up other fares after dropping her, and according to the driver's statement, she got into someone else's vehicle at the park, and did not appear to be in any type of distress. Funny how it took only 2 minutes for @amazinghl to analyze the story with the facts despite your manipulative "It Keeps Getting Worse" headline:


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

XPG said:


> Funny how it took only 2 minutes for @amazinghl to analyze the story with the facts despite your manipulative "It Keeps Getting Worse" headline:
> 
> View attachment 332070


I must say that I'm not happy I was correct.

It is my opinion that a person who chooses prostitution as a profession lives a way more dangerous life than the rest.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> How did they allow you to be Seal? I'm telling you to chase other news, just in case you might find a driver-based story that would satisfy your expectations. The entire news piece you posted here says, that the Lyft driver continued to pick up other fares after dropping her, and according to the driver's statement, she got into someone else's vehicle at the park, and did not appear to be in any type of distress. Funny how it took only 2 minutes for @amazinghl to analyze the story with the facts despite your manipulative "It Keeps Getting Worse" headline:
> 
> View attachment 332070


Never mind. You missed the entire purpose of the thread. The thread had nothing to do with the story and everything to do with the headlines that implicate rideshare drivers. rideshareMN understood the sensationalism of the news.


rideshareMN said:


> is it just me that has a big issue with that headline? adding "after taking Lyft" serves absolutely no purpose whatsoever except to try and sensationalize the news


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Never mind. You missed the entire purpose of the thread. The thread had nothing to do with the story and everything to do with the headlines that implicate rideshare drivers. rideshareMN understood the sensationalism of the news.


 What did i miss? Why did you pick up the "It Keeps Getting Worse" headline? What was your purpose?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Wasn't the driver..... Honest!


interesting how all the outlets stress it was after lyft ride it was after lyft ride it was after lyft ride . trying to put it into people minds that the disappearance was a lyft drivers fault.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> What did i miss? Why did you pick up the "It Keeps Getting Worse" headline? What was your purpose?


Are you purposely trying to not know or are you just an idiot savant?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Are you purposely trying to not know or are you just an idiot savant?


If you are not able to answer just say so. You don't have to throw insults.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> If you are not able to answer just say so.





XPG said:


> What did i miss? Why did you pick up the "It Keeps Getting Worse" headline? What was your purpose?


My post that I pasted below from yesterday at 5:23pm answers your question. Maybe if you start reading all my post from the beginning of this thread you'll understand more completely. On second thought I still don't think you'll get the comparison of media headlines to implicating rideshare drivers.

"It" is the policy of the media to implicate Uber/Lyft drivers in wrongdoing whenever possible.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> My post that I pasted below from yesterday at 5:23pm answers your question.


 No it does not.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> No it does not.


Ok, let's take this step by step. Below was your first question to me.

XPG said:
Why did you set the thread title as "it keeps getting worse? What is "it"?

Then I replied, "It" is the media's constant implication of wrongdoings by rideshare drivers.

Then you replied;
XPG said:
What media is that? They might be interested in your creative clickbait headline news reporting skills.

Then I posted headlines from the New York Post, Fox News and an Investigation Discovery column all with "Disappearance after taking a Lyft"

Then you still didn't understand and started babbling nonsense replies. I hope this step by step process helps you understand that I already answered your question. But I'm laying 50/1 odds that you still don't get it.

Update; Hey, I just realized something. I don't think that you know the definition of implication.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Women can believe all the fantasies they want, but ask all the female victims of violence if they agree.


Read Ephesians 6:12


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ok, let's take this step by step. Below was your first question to me.


 I don't have to take any steps. It's crystal clear. Funny how you try to hide behind media's implication as if there is any. You are the only one who came up with manipulative click-bait headline pointing the driver. Every other media source reported this story as it is.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

XPG said:


> No it does not.


Yeah, it does. You simply choose to be obnoxious.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Yeah, it does. You simply choose to be obnoxious.


I choose not to be uninformed like your kind.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> You are the only one who came up with manipulative click-bait headline pointing the driver.


I want to thank you for acknowledging my journalistic accolades but I don't plagiarize. As much as I would like to I can't take credit for the headline below it's actually from the New York Post. I bet you have much trouble functioning in and comprehending life.

*Utah college student Mackenzie Lueck missing after taking Lyft *

By Jackie Salo
June 24, 2019 | 9:09am | Updated







Mackenzie LueckFacebook


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I want to thank you for acknowledging my journalistic accolades but I don't plagiarize. As much as I would like to I can't take credit for the headline below it's actually from the New York Post. I bet you have much trouble functioning in and comprehending life.
> 
> *Utah college student Mackenzie Lueck missing after taking Lyft *
> 
> ...


You realize that are wasting your time arguing with someone who is at best of limited intellect. Your point was perfectly clear at the beginning of this thread, thre is no amount of clarification that will help the special needs comprehend.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> I choose not to be uninformed like your kind.


You don't even know the difference between a headline and a story. Your replies are so ignorant that I'm willing to bet you're related to Congresswoman AOC.



Disgusted Driver said:


> You realize that are wasting your time arguing with someone who is at best of limited intellect. Your point was perfectly clear at the beginning of this thread, thre is no amount of clarification that will help the special needs comprehend.


But XPG is our future. I'm betting he's between the ages of 25-32. I need to show him how to properly think and problem solve. Plus it's fun posting words and phrases that I know he has no clue what they mean.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

XPG said:


> I choose not to be uninformed like your kind.


You choose to be annoying.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You realize that are wasting your time arguing with someone who is at best of limited intellect. Your point was perfectly clear at the beginning of this thread, thre is no amount of clarification that will help the special needs comprehend.


 Oh really. What was the point this wannabe-seal keyboard warrior made?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

XPG said:


> Oh really. What was the point this wannabe-seal keyboard warrior made?


You weren't supposed to get the point, I was being subtle and talking over your head.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You weren't supposed to get the point, I was being subtle and talking over your head.


So the point was a bad economy, that force people for side-gigs? Or mentally ill ex-military, who drops his pension money on hookers? Or fake Uber drivers kidnapping riders? Or gun violence? Or school shootings? Or elected officials, who neglect to use their legislative power to response these things? I get it now. It keeps getting worse.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> What was the point this wannabe-seal keyboard warrior made?


That not only does media headlines implicate rideshare drivers in wrongdoings, but some members of this forum lack basic 5th grade comprehension skills.

Now I know why the TV show "Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader" is so popular. I wonder if ABC is going to change their curriculum due to general ignorance and rename the show "Are You Smarter Than a 3rd Grader"?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That not only does media headlines implicate rideshare drivers in wrongdoings, but some members of this forum lack basic 5th grade comprehension skills.


 Your desperation is tragic. You think you can rely on that media headlines card, but none of those media sources implicated anything like you imagine.

Headline of your original source Salt Lake Tribune:

*Where is MacKenzie Lueck? Here's what we know about the disappearance of the 23-year-old University of Utah student.*

Headline of KSL News:

*Friends distribute flyers of University of Utah student missing for 5 days*

Headline of CNN

*Missing University of Utah student was last seen meeting someone at a park, Salt Lake City police say*


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> Headline of your original source Salt Lake Tribune:


I never knew that the Salt Lake Tribune owned the New York Post. Thanks for the business insight. You keep digging your own hole deeper and deeper with every post.

https://nypost.com/2019/06/24/utah-college-student-mackenzie-lueck-missing-after-taking-lyft/
Update; After a brief investigation I found that the New York Post is owned by NYP Holdings Inc.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I never knew that the Salt Lake Tribune owned the New York Post.


 And this very important information justifies your manipulative click-bait headline "It Keeps Getting Worse"?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> And this very important information justifies your manipulative click-bait headline "It Keeps Getting Worse"?


I don't see the relevance of your question but I'll answer it anyway. The ownership of the New York Post had absolutely nothing to do with my thread title. Now for a very relevant question. Did you even graduate high school?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't blame the victim! Women of any legal age should be able to go out anywhere at any hour and party or work or live just like men. If there is a criminal that threatens them, he/she is the problem, not the behavior of the man or woman victim. I agree that underage girls AND boys need parental supervision and guidance. I'm not a fan of patriarchal attitudes that treat women as dependent on men for protection or as men's property. That's closer to a predator's point of view.


NEWFLASH! Men can't go anywhere anytime, we are victims of crime, too! We drink and walk down a dark stretch of road alone .. BOOM get mugged and killed. It's not rainbow and sunshine for us men


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> #me too sweety. Will you protect me? I need it. Get over patriacharhy


It's so easy to say when you're a man...



Fozzie said:


> Are you saying that patriarchy doesn't exist, or are you saying that it doesn't matter as long as you have a dick?
> 
> There are way more factors that figure into that equation outside of genitals. To assume that being a guy automatically gives you an advantage is foolhardy, because knowledge of self defense, balance, timing, speed, focus, and an understanding of basic physics can easily turn this "victim" into a very real adversary, regardless of sex.
> 
> ...


How many kick-boxer girls in your family?



amazinghl said:


> Check with her sugar daddy.
> Who else is she meeting at 3am?


Boyfriend may be?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

WinterFlower said:


> How many kick-boxer girls in your family?


One need not be a kickboxer to kick ass, just more knowledgeable in situational awareness and self defense. I never forgot what the military taught me, nor do I forget what I learned from being married to a United States Marine.


----------

